# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Russian SHERLOCK HOLMES films

## Оля

Russian Films about Sherlock Holmes (avi-files): http://rapidlinks.ru/link/?lnk=1613 
English subtitles: http://www.divxsubtitles.net/page_subti ... p?ID=87837 http://www.divxsubtitles.net/page_subti ... p?ID=82252 http://www.divxsubtitles.net/page_subti ... p?ID=86613  
You can buy licensed DVDs on www.ozon.ru or on www.amazon.com

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I *heart* Russian Sherlock Holmes! 
I highly recommend them to all foreigners and natives alike!  ::

----------


## Leof

I do the same!  ::

----------


## JJ

+1

----------

